# 92 max won't take gas



## white92max (Sep 1, 2006)

my max starts to stutter at 2000 rpm like its hitting the rev limiter can anyone tell me what is going on? changed maf,tps,checked fuel pressure......I NEED HELP BAD!!!!! I used self diagnois and said it was code 23 and 14(tps and speed sensor) would this be correct
it really seems like it is flooding out.


----------



## blackonblack (Jul 7, 2006)

Dumb question. have you committed to an entire basic tune up? plugs, wires, filters (gas and air), distributor cap & rotor... The works?

I did all of that and all it took was change gas.


----------



## white92max (Sep 1, 2006)

yes i have


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

if you are getting actual codes then fix (or at least check) the items that are coding.
be glad you are getting codes, it's a very rare affair on these cars


----------

